# Phal Zheng Min Parakeet 'Peter'



## bigleaf (Jan 15, 2014)

I am seeing a branching spike on this cultivar. Should get more flowers when these are larger. Right now I only get 5 maybe 6 flowers per spike. 

This is the only cultivar from this grex that produced solid red.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 15, 2014)

WOW....a beautiful red. :clap:


----------



## eaborne (Jan 15, 2014)

Super!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 15, 2014)

Perfect shape and color!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 15, 2014)

That is one shapely red head!


----------



## abax (Jan 16, 2014)

Ooooooo soooo pretty and sooooo tempting at the wrong time of year. I
think that's a most saturated red than I've ever seen.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 16, 2014)

Angela, you worry too much. I get things all winter with no problem. I only have things held during the holiday season and when we had subzero temps. As a matter of fact I have something arriving today or tomorrow. Donna, said they just arrived bare root in perfect shape. I'm surprised that the US Postal got them here in just two days.

Peter that is just another beauty that you have offered.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 16, 2014)

I wonder why nobody noticed the FANTASTIC colour on this one?


----------



## abax (Jan 16, 2014)

Bob, oh yes, I'm a worrier, however, my birthday is in March and I asked
for a gift certificate for Big Leaf...a BIG one. bwa ha haha!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 17, 2014)

that has great colour and looks to have good substance.


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you Angela.


----------

